# Champions league predictions 06/09/2022



## wawbet (Sep 7, 2022)

Champions league predictions​

best football tips :​​
1x2 tips, Both teams to score tips, over 2.5 tips, under 2.5 tips, total corner, correct score​

CompetitionMatchTipsoddResultChampions LeagueNapoli vs LiverpoolGoal/Goal1.56Cgampions LeagueInter vs Bayern Munchenover 2.51.45

For more predictions https://www.wawbetting.com/2022/09/best-football-tips-champions-league.html


----------



## jafdevera004 (Sep 7, 2022)

Not much of a soccer fan but im rooting for Napoli. They have good players in the team.


----------



## Thefly88 (Sep 7, 2022)

Inter &  Napoli win


----------

